# Experimental Chai tea wine



## Chris1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well I had an idea for a spiced chai by making enough strong chai tea for a 1 gallon batch then adding a Chili to it so add some spice or maybe half a chilli.

Is there a specific way to make wine for tea or do I basically wing it and get the sg to about 1.085 by adding sugar.

I was thinking about this after having hot mulled wine and thought maybe I could try something a little different.

Also was thinking about using a slurry from either black raspberry or elderberry because its time for them to be racked (no I have not kmeta either of the berry wines yet so yeast should still be good).

Recipe that I came up with 

12 bags/ 10 cups of tea
1 Chili with seeds
24 oz can of California raisins (red)
1/4 cup coco powder
yeast slurry from elderberry batch
Sugar about 2 lbs

starting S.G. was 1.100 little high but i want it to turn out more sweet might even back sweeten after its done.


anyone have any input?

Cheers,
chris


----------

